# Bilderleiste mit js



## lysan (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, hope somewhere ist online?
ich möchte gerne eine Bilderleiste erstellen, sodass sich die Bilder von rechts nach links automatisch bewegen und wenn man mit der Maus draufgeht soll die Leiste stehenbleiben.
Beim Click soll das Bild geöffnet werden.

Wer kann mir dabei helfen ?


----------



## Maik (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich schieb deine Anfrage ins themenrelevante Javascript-Forum, denn das "tutorials.de User-Treffen"-Forum ist hierfür nicht vorgesehen.

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex14/leftrightslide.htm dürfte für dein Vorhaben interessant sein.


----------

